# Cables for NZXT E850 PSU



## Turmania (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi, not sure if posting in the right thread but just bought NZXT E850 PSU, wanted to get cable mod cables for it, but can not find the correct version for it. can someone point me to right direction from their products please? dont want to order the wrong one.


----------



## Hnykill22 (Jan 7, 2019)

https://store.cablemod.com/configurator/

here you go


----------

